# Is my bird sick?!



## Captain Clumsy (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, I bought my first budgie a couple days ago his band is Captain (6-10 wk old) he was constantly trying to escape but he's lots calmer now and has stepped up a few times which is great, however. 
I am now concerned about his diet he was raised only on seed and a little lettuce by the breeder, wich is so bad for him and I'd managed to ween him onto pellets he would only eat it if I crushed it, moisten it and hand fed it. however he still won't even try any of the fruit or veges I give him and he's always very fluffed up And his tail is always shaking is he sick? I think this is why. How do I get him to try the fruit and veges? 

(so far iv tried to feed him broccoli and apple and he won't touch it)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When you first get a bird you should be giving it whatever it was accustomed to eating, even if it is an incomplete diet. Changing the diet is a gradual process and not one that is usually done quickly, by offering the bird what you think is good and withholding what it is accustomed to eating you could starve the bird. Birds will not eat what they do not recognize as food, even if they are hungry. You should be letting the bird settle in to it's new home for a couple of weeks before attempting to even start to make changes or having him step up. Since he is used to eating seeds you can offer a good quality seed mix and sprinkle some of the crushed pellets onto it, but do not wet them. You can continue to offer various veggies but it may take quite some time for him to try them. It is not normal for him to be puffed up with a shaking tail, can you post a picture? Do you have access to an avian vet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent advice.

Please have patience and slow down with this budgie in general. I'm concerned you are trying to rush things both with diet and taming.

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

Healthy Diet for your Budgies

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum.

There are tips in the Diet and Nutrition section on various ways to try presenting vegetables.

If your budgie is puffed up all of the time, it may be ill. 
Have you taken it to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie checkup?

Again, I'm asking that you slow things down with the budgie and give it time to settle in.*


----------



## Captain Clumsy (Feb 21, 2021)

It's 0kay I would have slowed down if it was stressing him I didn't forse him to step up or anything, he's taken to it quite well I dont have to do anything to his food after the weening and he eats pellets as they are I don't know if there are any avian vets around but I'll check and probably drop in for a check up thank you, he's tryed parsley so far which is good progress. Googlesays the shaking tail means he's happy but I'm still going to have a vet check it out. 
(side note, my friend got her first budgie same day as me and it instantly settled in sitting on her shoulder and playing being fully comfortable)

Thank you guys for your advice, now he's eating pellets but he'll eat for hours? Is he just trying to get the nutrition he should have had from the beginning or should I do something?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie needs a quality seed mix in addition to the pellets. 
He should get 1 to 1 1/2 teaspoons of the seed a day.
You can sprout the seeds if you prefer.

I use separate feeding dishes for pellets and for seed.

Budgies eat multiple times throughout the day but don't eat much at any given time.
Are you certain your bird is "eating for hours"?

Quality Seed Mix

Cuttlebones/Mineral Blocks/Manu Clay Roses*


----------



## Captain Clumsy (Feb 21, 2021)

This is him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He does look puffed up.
I would strongly suggest you have him seen by an Avian Vet. 
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Captain Clumsy (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes he does eat for hours because I gave him pellets this morning at 9am and he might take a minute break but otherwise he's always got his head in his dish


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please make sure that he is actually eating, he may be picking through the pellets searching endlessly for seed that is not there, so as you watch him it looks like he is eating but is not. What do the droppings look like and how many are there in 24 hours? This may sound like a crazy question but one way to tell how much is being eaten is by observing the droppings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody 100% and I'm concerned that you have removed all of his seed.
As indicated in my previous post, your budgie needs to have seed as part of its diet.*


----------



## Captain Clumsy (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes he is eating the pellet, he was addicted to seed because he was soley raised on it, I did have seed in his diet I weened him safely onto the pellet. Seed Is full of suger so I will feed him sprouted seeds untill he learns to eat veges.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is he pooping normally?

You didn't answer the questions Cody asked:
"What do the droppings look like and how many are there in 24 hours?
This may sound like a crazy question but one way to tell how much is being eaten is by observing the droppings."*


----------



## Captain Clumsy (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes he he pooping normaly

I have started measuring him a tablespoon of pellets to measure at the end of the day to sew how much he's eating


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Good idea :thumbsup: If he is pooping normally then he must be eating something, however as mentioned above it's important he has some seed also. I weaned my girl off of pellets a long time ago because she was raised only on seed, however I still give her one or two teaspoons of seed per day in addition to her pellets. It's true she eats the seed first, but afterward she knows to eat the pellets. 

He's absolutely adorable - is he still puffed up?


----------

